# Chevy cruze weird sound



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

So I've been noticing this the past couple days. I will shut the car off, step out, and I'll hear this metal sounding clank over and over for a few minutes before it stops. It isn't loud but now that I noticed the sound it is starting to get pretty annoying. It's hard to tell but sounds like it is coming from the front wheel area. Anyway heard this or know what it might be?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which: a "clanking" or a "tinking" sound?

...Tinking is probably the hot metal exhaust shields contracting as they cool down causing a "tinking" sound.

...a "clank" is something new.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Tinking is more accurate...couldn't think of the right word. So this is normal? Nothing I can do?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Tinkle, Tinkle, Little Cruze...*



slecyk said:


> Tinking is more accurate...couldn't think of the right word. So this is normal? Nothing I can do?


I'd bet its the hot exhaust parts contracting. My Protoge5 did it for many months when it was new. 

Jim


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

mine did this when new. but now i got over 6k miles on it it doesn do it as bad


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i know the sound your talking about after you shut it off and get out of the car , it has something to do with the fuel tank pressure , my 2010 chevy HHR does the same thing and so did my 08 impala so its a normal sound you are going to hear


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I figured it was nothing serious but just wanted to make sure. Phew!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*"ticking" sounds*

When i drive tip-tronic i notice the ticking sound more often and a bit more louder. I guess its just the metal contracting and cooling down. It doesnt sound serious but i always like checking up on my cars engines. Whenever o hear something un usual i always bring it to my mechanic. Tips for owning a brand new car,


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

My old cobalt did it as well more so when I put the magnaflow cat-back on . I haven't really noticed it in the cruze, the only thing I miss on the balt is when I had the K&N intake the little "hiccup" of the air when you shut it down.


----------

